# application telecharger



## zeppelin (7 Janvier 2010)

bonjour tous le monde 
une petite question me taraude
ou sont stoker sur mon disque dur les application telecharger dans itune  ???????


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

alors si tu es sur Mac : 
_User_>Musique>iTunes>iTunes Media>Mobile Applications.


----------

